# Double Century?



## masfish1967 (Mar 3, 2010)

Any known Double Century Events in the Southeast?


----------



## Egads (Jul 19, 2010)

West Palm Beach cycling club does one to Ft Meyers & back


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

There is a ride at the Sebring race track in Florida south of Orlando that you can ride a double century or more. Its the Sebring 12/24 hour bicycle race, which is also a qualifier for the Race Across America. Here is the website for the race:

http://www.bikesebring.org/


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

How about a brevet?

http://www.rusa.org/links.html


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

masfish1967 said:


> Any known Double Century Events in the Southeast?


You could do the Black and Blue Relay by yourself. Caution: 22,000 ft of elevation gain.

http://www.blackandbluerelay.com/


----------



## billwcc (May 28, 2010)

24 Hours of Booty, Charlotte. Last weekend in July. It's a fund raiser for the Lance Armstrong Foundation. You ride as long as you can around a 2.3 mile loop. 1500 riders. The winner this year rode 200.


----------

